# >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MANAGEMENT SALE! <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EASYSTREET MANIFOLDS *- $380.00 + SHIPPING (For a set of two with PTC fittings of your choice.)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EASYSTREET AUTO PILOT SYSTEM *- $500.00 + SHIPPING* 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EASYSTREET AUTO PILOT COMPLETE MANAGEMENT KIT *- $1,175.00 + SHIPPING* 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4-WAY MANUAL COMPLETE MANAGEMENT KIT*- $575.00 + SHIPPING*









*THESE PRODUCTS ARE IN STOCK














*
*SALE ENDS MAY 1st*



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:11 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MANAGEMENT SALE! << ([email protected])*

Can you substitute the black tank for a polished tank??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT + MANAGEMENT SALE! << (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_Can you substitute the black tank for a polished tank??

For sure, PM me for tank substitution options.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good deals here 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for bagriders


----------



## Benjithedog (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*

wow great deals!
autopilot management kit comes with all fittings,relays, watertraps etc needed for install?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjithedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_good deals here 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for bagriders

Thanks Jason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Benjithedog* »_
autopilot management kit comes with all fittings,relays, watertraps etc needed for install?
 
The Auto Pilot Management Package has everything you need. Though I do recommend adding a water trap.
Fittings: Yes
Relay: Yes
Water Trap: + $30.00
4 gauge Fused Power Kit: + $30.00
Tank PSI Gauge Kit: + $40.00
Second Compressor: + $175.00


----------



## Benjithedog (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
The Auto Pilot Management Package has everything you need. Though I do recommend adding a water trap.
Fittings: Yes
Relay: Yes
Water Trap: + $30.00
4 gauge Fused Power Kit: + $30.00
Tank PSI Gauge Kit: + $40.00
Second Compressor: + $175.00

tank psi gauge kit? Doesn't the autopilot monitor the tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjithedog)*

Yeah, you're right, the tank psi is displayed on the Auto Pilot controller. 
Those options are for both kits. The optional gauge only applies to the manual kit.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01* »_good deals here 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for bagriders

x2. best deals around.
upgrade options for compressor?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

Thanks Dennio








We can make any substitutions you want. PM me for pricing on compressors.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm pretty pissed about this. The deals always come when you bought everything already.
Great deals either way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jester2893)*

If you have any trouble ordering or have any questions PM, call or email me.
PHONE: *802-488-5083*
EMAIL: *[email protected]*


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:09 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Start ordering people. Best deal anywhere.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_Start ordering people. Best deal anywhere.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Will you've got an email


----------



## Dockmaster (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great guy and company!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Dockmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxedub* »_Will you've got an email

Thanks for the order, your setup will be in your hands shortly.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dockmaster* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a great guy and company!

Thanks Kyle.














<- soon?


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks for the order, your setup will be in your hands shortly.


looking forward to it, enjoy your Gvoice


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

What about combining in a deal on bags so I can get a complete ready to install kit







PM me with what you think that would run MKV xl kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_What about combining in a deal on bags so I can get a complete ready to install kit







PM me with what you think that would run MKV xl kit.

PMed


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pm sent in regards to the same kind of package


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just ordered

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Will is top notch to order from. He will get more of my business for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

Thanks for the orders guys.
Enjoy


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

I used the easy street system on a Scion and it was amazing. Anything for MK3s?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Long Live the MK3.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Long Live the MK3.* »_I used the easy street system on a Scion and it was amazing. Anything for MK3s?

Yes indeed: MK2/MK3 Strut Group Buy 
*The sale is still going. We are offing a free upgrade for people who get in on our current group buy. PM or email me for more info.*


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just got my autopilot, Will shipped this thing out so damn fast. Bagriders is a company I would definitely do business with again! 
oh btw, anyone looking into the autopilot it's a ridiculously complete kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_Just got my autopilot, Will shipped this thing out so damn fast. Bagriders is a company I would definitely do business with again! 
oh btw, anyone looking into the autopilot it's a ridiculously complete kit! 

Thanks Eric, enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just a heads up, we just switch to google voice so we can pickup the phone even if we're out of the office. 
Our new number: *802-488-5083*


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just a heads up, we just switch to google voice so we can pickup the phone even if we're out of the office. 
Our new number: *802-488-5083* 


how did you get a Google voice account?!?!?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

Pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxedub* »_
how did you get a Google voice account?!?!?









Thanks Nick! We love it so far









_Quote, originally posted by *Jayy* »_Pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pmed


----------



## UberDorkGTI (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sassmasterd)*

pm'd waiting for reply


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (UberDorkGTI)*

I'm swamped with pm action at the moment.
In the future, I usually get back emails faster because they go to my phone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
email: [email protected]


----------



## s4driver02 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just bought myself the autopilot kit..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to put it in!!


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4driver02* »_Just bought myself the autopilot kit.....










you wont regret it


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Do we know if this sale will be extended alittle?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_Do we know if this sale will be extended alittle?

No but we will have some new package deals available on the site soon.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

emailed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

TOTAL Supsension/Airbag Noobie......But I DO Want/Need A WHOLE Setup. How Much For Everything. I Want Slammed For Sitting Around, & Low For Cruising


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

ordered


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (beacom)*

yum


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ordering my digi management tomorrow night,YAAAY TAX RETURN!


----------



## mk2vdubber (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (s4driver02)*

just ordered the digital management kit. im pumped. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Is everything good with will? Have not seen him post up here in about a week.So excited to get this,way more then I thought I would ever be!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_Is everything good with will? Have not seen him post up here in about a week.So excited to get this,way more then I thought I would ever be!

I had to take a little vortex break but I'm back now. 
Thanks for the orders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

HE'S BACK!!! I am ordering the digi management from you tonight! Got the struts today,packed great and look amazing,THANKS DUDE!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_Got the struts today,packed great and look amazing,THANKS DUDE!!


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

I got lazy and forgot to order management again,oops.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Will, can I get the Autopilot system without the controller/brain? If so, how much shipped to CT?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Is everything you offfer in your digital management kit on the webpage in stock,ready to ship?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (s4driver02)*

i have a faulty transducer... email me a price plus shiping for a replacement please.
[email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

ordered


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

just ordered my autopilot
can't wait!!
thanks WILL


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I plan to order mine tomorrow night. Will has been real good to me,just alittle worried he has not been on the boards much.I really want to know if he has everything from the kit offered physically in stock with him and its not coming from different manufactures to me. Reason I say this is,I know will get it shipped out quick and properly,I don't want to rely on 4 companies to get the parts to me.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *suka4thong* »_just ordered my autopilot
can't wait!!
thanks WILL


i ordered mine on the 19th still no show.. and it was shipped on the 22nd


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by 1sikgti at 3:50 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.V-Dub* »_TOTAL Supsension/Airbag Noobie......But I DO Want/Need A WHOLE Setup. How Much For Everything. I Want Slammed For Sitting Around, & Low For Cruising
















Also, my car's a MKIV Jetta...


----------



## handKrafted2549 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

any price difference if someone were to order the complete manual setup (front/rear bags, and manual air management) and not take the tank?
theres no way any of these tanks will fit with my setup.
also, the manual kit comes with 2 EasyStreet Dual Needle Air Gauges,
whats the difference/benefit of choosing the 40$ tank PSI kit?
is that just the kit to wire/hook up the EasyStreet guages?
And are all the fitings DOT approved?
thanks for the help.


_Modified by handKrafted2549 at 1:32 PM 5-2-2010_


----------

